# Lexie Paling 17/12/08 @ 12.02am Very Long!!! With Pics



## malpal

Well firstly I want to apologise for going missing for a while! Hopefully all will be explained. 
So where do I start........

My LO was due on the 16th December 2008, the day arrived and I had a routine 40 week appointment with my midwife at 1.20pm. My DH had started his paternity leave so he came along with me. I had been having problems with high bp and swollen legs, hands and feet since about 31 weeks so apart from the huge big fat limbs I was presenting with I actually felt ok!

Arrived for the appointment and my usual midwife was off poorly, however was seen by a lovely lady. My bp was taken and just by the look on her face I realised things weren't good. It was reading 150/110!!! It was then discovered that I had protein and blood in my urine and a possible UTI. 
Midwife then looked at my legs and ankles and went off to call the maternity unit at my local hospital. She came back and asked me to get to the hospital for 3.00pm and to take my bags with me!!! WTF
Started to feel really panicked and got really upset in the car on the way home!! DH did his best to calm me down but I just wasn't expecting that. :cry:

3.00pm Arrived at the hospital and left bags in car as I was told to do. Did another urine sample and got straight on the monitors. Baby was moving just fine. Had bloods taken and they were rushed through in order to determine whether I had pre-eclampsia. 

4.15pm Was seen by consultant who advised us that due to me being term and my bp being so high they would admit me and start an induction!!!!
Another big shock and more tears!!!! :cry:

4.30pm Midwife came to see me and decided to do a sweep just to see if they could get things started. Don't think she expected me to be nearly 4cm dilated!!!! Called the consultant and plans were changed to take me straight to labour suite and break my waters!!!! Another shock and more tears!!! :cry:

5.20pm Arrived on labour suite, had a really nice room and a wonderful midwife. Felt a bit more calm but still really shocked. Consultant came and started to break my waters, was a bit uncomfortable but not as bad as I&#8217;d imagined. What a weird feeling though I constantly felt like i was weeing myself. My mind was kept slightly off this by listening to the lady delivering next door!!! Sounded like she was auditioning for a part in the exorcist!!! :rofl:

5.45pm Contractions started at about 3 mins apart. Was coping with them really well just with my breathing. What I wasn't coping with was the feeling of my waters coming away with every contraction. Midwife suggested I get into the bath and then I wouldn't be aware of the sensation.

6.00pm Got into the bath and it was just heaven!!!! Contractions however did intensify and I started on the gas & air. About an hour and half later I kept getting the urge to push. DH called for MW and I agreed to get out of the bath to be checked. Bit disappointed as I was only 7cms dilated, was so convinced I was ready as the urges were so strong. Midwife suggested that I have some pethadine to relax me as I was starting to loose my breathing rhythm and LO had moved back to back.

8.00pm Got my pethadine shot and started to feel really relaxed and back in control!! Managed to get through the next 3 hours on gas & air and my breathing. Luckily LO started to turn back.

11.00pm Finally I&#8217;m allowed to push and what a fantastic sensation! Couldn&#8217;t believe how my body just took over. Was really worried that I wouldn&#8217;t know what to do, how wrong was I! 

12.02pm 6 hours and 17 minutes of labour and 1 hour and 2 minutes of pushing my perfect beautiful baby girl was born weighing 8ib 2oz. I was finally a mummy!! 

She was put onto me straight away and what a special moment! I was in total shock of what had just happened. DH cut the cord and then had his cuddles while I was stitched up. 
LO was put back onto my breast and with a little help latched on well. 

3.05pm Was taken up to my room, had to say goodbye to DH at the lift door as after 10pm men are not allowed up onto the ward! Got a bit upset by this but my lovely midwife stayed with me and helped me to get settled. 
I was given my own room at the very end of the ward, miles from anyone. At first I thought this was great but actually I really don&#8217;t think it was. I&#8217;m sure this is where my what was a great experience started to go wrong. 

I had a lot of difficulty through the night trying to get Lexie to latch on. However I tried my best and gripped onto the bed while she sucked away, wasn&#8217;t really sure if that was how it should feel. 
I had a really bad night and got really excited at about 7.30am when I could hear things going on on the ward. Surely this would mean somebody would be into check on me??? Nope wrong&#8230;&#8230;

9.00am A lady came into the room to empty my bins!

9.30am Another lady came in to take away my breakfast tray!!! What breakfast nobody had been to tell me. Told her this and she readily explained that I had missed it and maybe I could ring DH and ask him to bring something in for me!!!

10.10am DH arrived and still had no sign of a midwife. By this time I had given up, my boobs were so sore from the poor positioning, I was exhausted, overwhelmed, thirsty and starving!!! I begged DH to go and find someone to get a bottle, I just couldn&#8217;t do it anymore. 

10.30am At last a midwife!!!! She came marching into the room muttering about not putting first-time breastfeeding mums in a room on their own, like I had begged for a private room!! I had just taken what I was given. Secretly I think they hadn&#8217;t realised the room was occupied as when I was bought in the Midwife on the desk through the night was too engrossed in her reading book! 

The rest of the day was really uneventful, I was dying to go home but had to hang around waiting for Lexie&#8217;s Blood type to come back (I&#8217;m rhesus negative). 

8.00pm I can go home!! This is not as I&#8217;d imagined it. We were left to just walk out of the hospital by ourselves. Not at all like you see on the TV!! Not sure why but this really upset me and I spent the whole car journey crying!

Thank you for taking time to read it all!!!

See you all in the baby section!!!:hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







PB060009.jpg
File size: 86.7 KB
Views: 130









PB070018.jpg
File size: 93 KB
Views: 134









PC240020.jpg
File size: 95.1 KB
Views: 134









PC310010.jpg
File size: 99.8 KB
Views: 117


----------



## Heidi

Sounds like you've had a big journey!! Congratulations, and welcome to the world Lexie Ann :hug:


----------



## danni2609

congratulations!!


----------



## LittleBee

Congrats!! She's perfect!!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats she's gorgeous


----------



## navarababe

Awwwwi loved reading that birth story. Congrats on your perfect little girl. x


----------



## Jkelmum

What a lovely story congrats xxx


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## AubreyK80

Awwww Congrats :) What precious pics:) She is beautiful .


----------



## Vickie

She's gorgeous! Congratulations!!


----------



## DolceBella

She's beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

congrats hun, she is beautiful! I'm glad you enjoyed your labour. I too had a horrific time in hospital afterwards which contributed to me having the baby blues and giving up breast feeding. Its amazing how much it can affect you. I'm so glad you're feeling better now and enjoying being a mummy :hugs:


----------



## shampain

I feel totally the same as you did right now after having Patrick, its a strange feeling. I compare it to the feeling of looking forward to xmas and then its over and done with...and then you feel lost! Baby is gorgeous!! Congrats!! xxx


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congrats hun xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Awww, what a sweetheart! So glad to hear your feeling better
-x-


----------



## princess_bump

she' beautiful congratulations x


----------



## rita lewis

Congrats! She is lovelly! Love the mouse outfit!xx


----------



## Chris77

She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## pinkmac85

congrats, she is gorgeous!!


----------



## sammie18

Oh wow what a birth story!! I cant believe there wasnt anyone there to help you!! You woudlt think they would be there to help you out..im sorry you had to go threw with that! :( Your baby is beautifull by the way! :)


----------



## Belle

Congratulations!! lovely pics she's gorgeous!!
I felt the same of u, i was in labour from start to finish for an hour and 18mins with Bethany, i ahd to be blue lighted to the hospital and only just madeit as i pushed her out, I also was then in total shock and was planning my next! Now i'm happy and content with my girl but it did take some time. xx


----------



## malpal

Belle said:


> Congratulations!! lovely pics she's gorgeous!!
> I felt the same of u, i was in labour from start to finish for an hour and 18mins with Bethany, i ahd to be blue lighted to the hospital and only just madeit as i pushed her out, I also was then in total shock and was planning my next! Now i'm happy and content with my girl but it did take some time. xx

Thanks Honey it's so good to know it's not just me. I had never heard of anyone having this before. Somedays are still really hard and i could just cry all day because i miss being pregnant so much! Although i couldn't imagine my life without my beautiful girl now. 
xxxx


----------



## lollylou1

congratulations to my due date buddy, she is beautiful, im glad your feeling better now too

Lou
xxx


----------



## nessajane

congrats hunni!! shes lovely xx


----------



## ajarvis

Congratulations she is so precious!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

congratulations hun, shes beautiful.

nice name choice too ha...... ;)


----------



## hellotasha

congrats hun xxxx


----------



## Michelle100

Congrats on the birth of Lexi. I understand how you felt about missing being pregnant and feeling jealous over the ones who still were..I felt exactly the same way. Thank God that feeling diminshes some over the weeks.


----------



## polo_princess

congrats hun :)


----------



## Tiff

She's beautiful! Congrats hun!


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations!


----------



## sweetsammi

Congrats!x


----------



## emie

Shes perfect...:hug:


----------



## sam#3

Congratulations xx


----------

